# Carelian girls believe that snow-storms were sent by the witch Louhi.



## Russianer

A phrase:
Karelian girls believe that snow-storms were sent by a witch Louhi.

Is it correct to say:
*Karjalan neidit luottavat lumimyrsky lähettivät noitana Louhena. (?)*


----------



## kirahvi

Karjalan/Karjalaiset tytöt uskoivat, että lumimyrskyt olivat noita Louhen lähettämiä.


----------



## Russianer

kirahvi said:


> Karjalan/Karjalaiset tytöt uskoivat, että lumimyrskyt olivat noita Louhen lähettämiä.



Тhank you for a help! Kiitos!

A question:
Uskoivat ? Really? Or maybe "uskovat"? 
I did read  that a verb "uskoa"(to believe) has a form "uskovat" in present tense, 3rd plur.)..


----------



## Hakro

Russianer said:


> A question:
> Uskoivat ? Really? Or maybe "uskovat"?
> I did read  that a verb "uskoa"(to believe) has a form "uskovat" in present tense, 3rd plur.)..


Yes, "uskoivat" is past tense, as also "olivat". It's only logical to have the same tense for both verbs, and I think that the Karelian girls don't believe like that anymore.


----------

